# Intro to Hey You - BTO



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Phase or Flange ???

Recommend a good one ......

[video=youtube;NyMNCqhRNOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMNCqhRNOM[/video]


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

That's "Studio" flange not an effect pedal. Some pedals now can come close like the FoxRox TZF. I would assume live he used a Phase 90.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may be wrong but I'm gonna say it's a higher-end phaser, since one generally does not get as pronounced an effect with flanging on that top end (when the sweep is up high, the notches are spaced very far apart, whereas a phaser's notches are spaced closely no matter where the sweep is). The FoxRox TZF is a fairly normal flanger until it does TZF, which there is no trace of here. Given the recording/release date of the song (1974/75) I'll say it was a Mu-Tron Bi-Phase, or possibly an Eventide Instant Phaser, since there seems to be just a touch of envelope sensitivity in there. I picked up a Boss RPH-10 and modded it to combine envelope control mixed in with LFO-based sweep and it sorta sounds like that.

If you have a phaser that is able to adjust where the sweep starts or sits, via an external control, that'd come close. Alternatively, most 4-stage FET-based phasers like the Phase 90 will have a trimpot on the inside that is used to set the sweep range. Withing certain limits it can be adjusted so that the sweep is set higher up, like you hear on that tune.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect sir. Thanks for that!

Thanks to both of you in fact.

Any thoughts on the Retrosonic Phaser? I like to buy Canadian if possible. Used would be even better if anyone has one.

http://www.retro-sonic.com/index2.php?v=v1




mhammer said:


> I may be wrong but I'm gonna say it's a higher-end phaser, since one generally does not get as pronounced an effect with flanging on that top end (when the sweep is up high, the notches are spaced very far apart, whereas a phaser's notches are spaced closely no matter where the sweep is). The FoxRox TZF is a fairly normal flanger until it does TZF, which there is no trace of here. Given the recording/release date of the song (1974/75) I'll say it was a Mu-Tron Bi-Phase, or possibly an Eventide Instant Phaser, since there seems to be just a touch of envelope sensitivity in there. I picked up a Boss RPH-10 and modded it to combine envelope control mixed in with LFO-based sweep and it sorta sounds like that.
> 
> If you have a phaser that is able to adjust where the sweep starts or sits, via an external control, that'd come close. Alternatively, most 4-stage FET-based phasers like the Phase 90 will have a trimpot on the inside that is used to set the sweep range. Withing certain limits it can be adjusted so that the sweep is set higher up, like you hear on that tune.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

On a side note, and just to point out how stupid I can be, as I'm sitting at my computer thinking about this I glance up and see the Eleven Rack sitting there. Major duh? It's got a built in Flanger and Phaser that I could have just played with to figure out what pedal I was looking for. Still need a pedal as I won't be taking the 11R out to gigs or practice


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Dave i have the retrosonic phaser, it is awesome. Been using it for a few years.

I actually bought it off of a fellow GC member maybe in 08' or 09'.

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, I'll pick one up. I'll poke around for used first though 

On a completely different not I really love that blue LP of yours, always have!



ajcoholic said:


> Dave i have the retrosonic phaser, it is awesome. Been using it for a few years.
> 
> I actually bought it off of a fellow GC member maybe in 08' or 09'.
> 
> AJC


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Funny story about that one. When he first made it, and was trying to line up sales, a Japanese distributor told Tim (Larwill) that he'd order 100 or something like that, if Tim called it the "Shattered" Phaser, after the Stones song "Shattered". For some reason, the distributor thought it would be more popular with that moniker. Tim did what any businessman would do, he had a bunch painted up as per the order! This side of the ocean, it simply got called the Retrosonic Phaser.

Personally, I prefer to exert a little more control over the tone, but Tim opted for an interesting, and very utilitarian addition to the basic Phase 90 circuit - he added a volume control so that the user could get a little boost for solos, or a little volume reduction for rhythm. I implemented the same thing on a Ross Phaser clone I made, and it can come in handy I have to say.

The Retro phaser will have the aforementioned trimpot inside, so you can adjust the sweep range a bit. Don't monkey with it too much, because extreme settings can result in no phase shift or oddball sweeping.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks again. I'm hoping I won't have to mess with it at all. I'm not looking for perfection, just something to get me into the right ball park. Most people listening won't know the difference anyway 



mhammer said:


> Funny story about that one. When he first made it, and was trying to line up sales, a Japanese distributor told Tim (Larwill) that he'd order 100 or something like that, if Tim called it the "Shattered" Phaser, after the Stones song "Shattered". For some reason, the distributor thought it would be more popular with that moniker. Tim did what any businessman would do, he had a bunch painted up as per the order! This side of the ocean, it simply got called the Retrosonic Phaser.
> 
> Personally, I prefer to exert a little more control over the tone, but Tim opted for an interesting, and very utilitarian addition to the basic Phase 90 circuit - he added a volume control so that the user could get a little boost for solos, or a little volume reduction for rhythm. I implemented the same thing on a Ross Phaser clone I made, and it can come in handy I have to say.
> 
> The Retro phaser will have the aforementioned trimpot inside, so you can adjust the sweep range a bit. Don't monkey with it too much, because extreme settings can result in no phase shift or oddball sweeping.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Never mind the phasers! What about the Ricky bass Fred Turner's playing? It looks like a fretless!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

After listening to a bunch of sound samples I've decided to give the Subdecay Baby Quasar a try. Got one coming from Scott @ Axe .....

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Subdecay folks are alright. I think that the owner/founder was one of the early guys on ther diystompbox forum. Actually, a bunch of small boutique-ey companies have emerged from that wellspring of ideas. I like their approach to design which is to allow for some outside the box sounds and thinking while providing the sorts of performance controls that let the user get to work fast and efficiently. Smart.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

After going thru a bunch of delay pedals, some pretty high end, I've ended up with the Subdecay Echobox. That was one of the reasons I felt good going with this.



mhammer said:


> The Subdecay folks are alright. I think that the owner/founder was one of the early guys on ther diystompbox forum. Actually, a bunch of small boutique-ey companies have emerged from that wellspring of ideas. I like their approach to design which is to allow for some outside the box sounds and thinking while providing the sorts of performance controls that let the user get to work fast and efficiently. Smart.


----------

